# Congratulations Pennsylvania!



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2016)

Free the Grapes!







Congratulations Pennsylvania! Today, the legislature passed House Bill 1690, which is expected to be signed by Governor Wolf. The “modernization” bill primarily concerns the sale of wine and beer in grocery stores and restaurants, and keeps the state stores. But it also includes winery direct shipping provisions which, if signed, will go into effect in 60 days. The new statute would bring PA into the 21st Century, allowing U.S. wineries to receive a state-issued direct shipping license, to ship up to 36 cases per consumer per year, and to pay excise and sales taxes, among other provisions. These are similar to provisions working successfully in the majority of states. A heartfelt toast to all of you who have written your legislators over the last several years. Thank you, PA!


----------



## AZMDTed (Jun 7, 2016)

Well done PA. Now if we could only get Maryland out of the Puritan era and get wine into grocery stores.


----------



## TonyR (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't think it will happen, the governor will lose to many union votes. It would be nice if it happens


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2016)

How could this Bill hurt the Unions? Please explain.


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 8, 2016)

Someday I dream of rational laws across the union that let small wineries be. My hopes are with you PA.

I recognize that unions, COSTCO, and every business has an interest in the rules. But, the rules should not serve any niche, but all. It took years to rework our laws here in Washington, but the growth in the small business since has been great, INMO.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 8, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> How could this Bill hurt the Unions? Please explain.




By bleeding away the convenience market (e.g. those that are out buying wine for tonight's dinner) from the state store (the only game in town) to grocery stores (who typically sell with pennies' thin profit margin) it will impact the profitability of the system. Most state stores are already not profitable due to the system's inability to obtain product at a decent price; and extraordinarily high administrative and workforce costs. 

The unions see this as the beginning of the end for them... The slow, painful death of their own choosing. The tiny string that pulls apart the whole sweater.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

It's not over until the fat lady sings! The state stores are making a high margin on what they sell from the wineries. They have very strict guidelines and are difficult to get your product into them. Employees are all state unionized employees making a ton of money being cashiers and stocking shelves.


----------



## TonyR (Jun 8, 2016)

In Pennsylvania all wine and liquor is sold by state owned stores, all of the employees are state employees that are members of the state union. By signing this bill he will be taking work away from the state union ( big time suporters of Dem governor ) it would be putting a nail in the state run system. Don't get me wrong, i live in Pa. And would LOVE to see the state completely out of the booze business with it run by free enterprise with no quotes of licensees and a low 1 time license fee. If it does pass they will make it VERY hard for stores to get the license or to comply with the law. This is Pennsylvania we are talking about after all


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2016)

Well I am pulling for you guys none the less. State run liquor stores in 2016 is insanity. Free the grapes!


----------



## Whitehrs (Jun 8, 2016)

Arkansas laws have not changed since before prohibition. There is a small winery in Door county Wisconsin that I like their blueberry wine, and their pinot Grisio. There is another in the UP of Michigan that I love their honey peach wine. The problem is that I get them, unless I go there buy them and drive back to Arkansas.. The laws here are such that you can not have alcohol shipped to your house, or business from out of state unless you are a licensed distributor, and it is shipped from your distributor. So, I can go to a winery, distillery or brewery in the state of Arkansas and have whatever shipped to my house, but have to be at the location when the items are purchased. I can't call and get it shipped, have to be there physically. Silly. I think it limits the craft makers. They normally have the good stuff anyway, but it is harder for them to distribute.. Instate anyway, they can ship out of state all they want. crazy.


----------



## hardworkin (Jun 8, 2016)

I live in an area in PA that many businesses still abide by the blue laws. We are so behind the times. At times I think I see Eddie Haskell drive past my house.


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 8, 2016)

My fingers are crossed. We publish a publication for the State that have among other things the Governor's vetos, had a lot of them lately. Like I said, fingers and toes crossed on this one!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 8, 2016)

Would you agree?

Communism = having the only choice of a store owned by the government that has no fear of competition. The state tells you what you can purchase and for how much..

--- please remove this if too political ---


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2016)

Virginia has Beer/Wine available in grocery stores, convenience stores and gas stations (though I believe there are limits to the hours they can be sold - ie: not after 2am and before 6am or something). We also have state run stores that sell liquor and wine. A lot (maybe all) of the grocery employees here are union, so if union jobs were impacted by letting grocery stores sell beer and wine, they were probably just moved to grocery chains. Overall, I wouldn't see a net loss here for anyone other than potentially in state wineries who now have other states shipping wine into VA. But the VA wine industry seems to be doing very well, so I don't think that was an issue. 

The fat lady hasn't even entered the stadium for PA on this one, but I hope she's singing soon.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2016)

Let just keep the focus here on changing an archaic *wine* law that needs to go and not start talking about politics in general and we should be fine. 

WA State amended their law several years ago and closed down the State run liquor stores and the sky didn't fall nor did DUI go out of control with more options. WA State had a couple of things going for them that unfortunately PA doesn't and that is a HUGE rapidly expanding Wine Industry as well as being the Corporate headquarters for a small business named Costco. You could already buy beer and wine in Costco and Grocery stores you just couldn't purchase liquor in a Costco or Safeway etc and now you can.

I want the fine people of PA to have unlimited options when it comes to wine and I want them to be able to join a wine club from an out of State winery and have it sent to them like the rest of the USA can do.



JohnT said:


> Would you agree?
> 
> Communism = having the only choice of a store owned by the government that has no fear of competition. The state tells you what you can purchase and for how much..
> 
> --- please remove this if too political ---


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 8, 2016)

For the good of the order - the Governor indicated that he will sign the legislation. If done correctly, wine will be available in licensed areas in grocery stores (those that have restaurant licenses and a wine-to-go permit) and at bars and restaurants. Currently, there are about 160 grocery stores with these type of licenses in PA. I anticipate that hundreds (or as many as a thousand) more grocery stores will join in. Consumers may purchase as many as four bottles in a single transaction.

Look for this to really start showing itself just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 8, 2016)

Envious. Still waiting for the big liquor lobby money to get out of the way in Tennessee politics. I will be dead by then, I am sure...

I have run business plan numbers three ways to Sunday, but in a state where the only place you can sell your wine is on your own premises, a winery is a retirement money pit for rich folks, or a business tax dodge for rich folks. I ain't rich. Gotta see black numbers, not the red ones...


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2016)

*Attn: Pennsylvania.......*

*Done! *

PA is now the 44th state to allow winery-to-consumer shipping. Gov. Wolf signed HB 1690 today, bringing expanded consumer choice in wine to PA! 

The bill is effective in 60 days but gives the state and wineries some time to issue and receive required DTC licenses. 

Thanks to all of you who wrote letters and supported the cause! It worked!

Free the Grapes!


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 8, 2016)

I was so happy I just streaked across the back yard. ... Actually said I'd do it and my wife laughed so hard she almost wet her pants. 

I am happy I now live in a somewhat normal state (not of mind, of geography).

Yoo hoo!


----------



## Julie (Jun 8, 2016)

I am very glad this has passed, it is a long time coming. The sad part of this, I don't buy any wine!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2016)

I like to say you can't make award winning wines unless you know what they taste like! At least that's my story and I am sticking to it........

Also you don't want to come down with the dreaded cellar pallet!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 8, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> I like to say you can't make award winning wines unless you know what they taste like! At least that's my story and I am sticking to it........



And thanks to you, I've been giving my wife that excuse for some time now.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 8, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> I was so happy I just streaked across the back yard. ... Actually said I'd do it and my wife laughed so hard she almost wet her pants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We're a long way from normal. Here's a pic from today's bill signing.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby steps.........


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 8, 2016)

jgmann67 said:


> We're a long way from normal. Here's a pic from today's bill signing. View attachment 29501



Jim, I don't see you in that image. Must have been an unofficial picture.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 8, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> Jim, I don't see you in that image. Must have been an unofficial picture.




That was the pic from behind the cameras. The ones with me in it will show up in a couple weeks.


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 8, 2016)

I still say, woo whoo!

I'm doing a happy dance and trying to keep parts from falling off (or breaking off).


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 9, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> I still say, woo whoo!
> 
> I'm doing a happy dance and trying to keep parts from falling off (or breaking off).




It's a good step along the journey of a thousand miles.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 9, 2016)

I had to chuckle at the pic. My first thought (and this is certainly not unique to PA) was: "all those people, being paid by the public to stand around and watch a man write his name on a piece of paper...".


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 9, 2016)

OK, how long before I can order a case of Niagara wine form one of the wineries near Northeast, PA and have it shipped to North Carolina?

The sweet wine drinkers around here are used to muscidine and when they get a taste of PA's finest Niagara there will be no going back!


----------



## hardworkin (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you Governor Wolf. This is one step closer to getting PA out of the dark ages. Now... what can you do about our crazy high gasoline taxes?


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 10, 2016)

Great news. I had a party when Costco won and WA got rid of the state stores. As pointed out, the world didn't come to an end, we still have our local liquor store, and the " Liquor Control Board" is now busy regulating the pot business! Grapes won. 

I'm not sure I could walk out with only four bottles at a time. What do you put in the rest of the case box? Heck, Safeway even gives a 10% discount for 6 bottles


----------



## CrownedBee (Jun 13, 2016)

Such great progress!! I was shocked at PA's liquor laws when I moved here from MI, so this is very exciting news. Cheers, everyone!


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 7, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> *Done! *
> 
> PA is now the 44th state to allow winery-to-consumer shipping. Gov. Wolf signed HB 1690 today, bringing expanded consumer choice in wine to PA!
> 
> ...


 
So I used to be able to ship for free, now it costs me a $300 license fee to do. The state is a money making machine that needs to exit the alcohol market.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2016)

Sounds like the state is gonna try and keep getting their "cut" one way or another...... Go figure!

Guess it all depends on how much you expect to ship out of state as to whether or not it is worth the $300 license fee.


----------

